# Unemployment Stinks!



## FairyAngelWitch

Hi!
I'm on a PMV in Sydney. Been 6 months since i landed here and all i do every single day, is look for jobs, it has become a daily routine of mine. Gumtree, Indeed, Jora, Seek, you name it, i applied for hundreds of jobs already. Even went to shopping centres, handing out my resumes at stores, which have the "We're Hiring" signs. Money wasted on all my photocopied resumes, i must say. My hubby even recommend i sign up with job agencies. Done that, and still no call. I'm the one who has to call them up, chasing them everyday. A LOT of times, employers will say that they're looking for students. I know it's not my place to say but i'm frustrated and disgruntled , so i'm just gonna say it. You'd rather hire a student on a short-term basis who will leave the country or leave the job once they're finished with their studies, rather than someone who has a partner here and who's gonna stay here indefinitely? The next one, they're looking for, is someone with years of experience, AND local experience. You gotta be kidding me! When you hire them, don't you need to train them anyway? Cos it's a whole new different environment, different set of rules, etc. Local experience is just another way of saying nicely that they won't hire fresh off the boat ppl. Another one is location, if you are nowhere near the job location, no chance of you getting the job. Or even A LOT of the ads i saw are screaming, "We want someone 18-23yrs old who have have 20yrs of experience". What, they have to have job experience when they were children and even before they were conceived!? Saw this Meme everywhere online but you can't deny that it's REALLY happening here in Oz, not to mention it's not funny at all when it's happening to you. If this is ALL true, then this is a land of opportunity for the young generation and people who are HIGHLY and LOCALLY experienced. So the rest will all lose out. It breaks my heart to see my husband paying the bills, rent and expenditures all by himself, i do not want to be a burden to him at all. I'm used to having a stable job back in my home country but being unemployed for 6 months and counting here, has got me questioning the issue of unemployment rate, and the employment system of this country. The duration of this 6 months, has gotten me on the brink of giving up and breaking down twice. But now, i'm NEVER EVER gonna give up on job seeking for the sake of my husband and our future together. This has been, and still is a trials and tribulations journey for me. 
Anybody in the same boat as me, care to share their hardships ya'll going through?


----------



## Mish

Alot of people have problems getting work on a PMV because it is such a short term visa. Most have more success on the 820.

Also don't forget to make sure that your resume is Auatralianised.

I would also stay away from gumtree as alot of them are dodgy ... cash in hand jobs (no tax declared to the ato and taken out), underpaid etc. Also stay away from jobs that say "must have abn" they are usually dodgy too and you are not entitled to an abn they just say you must to avoid paying super, holidays etc.

Just keep in applying for jobs. Also broaden what you apply for and that can help too. I am not sure what you are looking for but if retail/supermarket have you tried registering online with coles, myers, mcdonalds etc.

Also where are you located? That can make a difference too especially if it is not a major city. I have heard that the hunter valley is hard to find a job.


----------



## FairyAngelWitch

Hi Mish!

I'm staying in the Sydney Western Suburbs area. Yeah i hope i stand a better chance in getting a job when i'm on the 820, already started with the online application yesterday. I got my resume Australianised, just that my work references aren't local. Was wondering what the "ABN" fuss was all about. Tons of the housekeeping job ads were asking for "ABN". Great tip Mish, i will stay away from Gumtree then. I'm looking for any kind of job actually, as long as it is full-time and stable employment. Except those commission-based jobs, not digging it. Yup i have tried Coles, Woolworths, Target, Maccas. No luck yet. I'll take your advice and try to broaden what i apply for, i haven't tried for call centre or office jobs or babysitting, will seek'em today. Once again, thank you so much Mish.


----------



## Mish

House keeping is usually part time or casual. Try the hotels and look at Accor and Hilton websites etc. Just keep applying eventually you will get something.

My husband is working where he was rejected when he applied under a PMV. That is why it shows me it is about the visa.


----------



## FairyAngelWitch

Amazeballs! That's good to know! I should apply everywhere i got rejected again, when on 820. Well i better get cracking on my 820/801 online then. Have a good day Mish!!


----------



## JandE

FairyAngelWitch said:


> Local experience is just another way of saying nicely that they won't hire fresh off the boat ppl.


It also means young people fresh from school with no experience.

And long term residents with no previous working experience.

Finding work can be hard for many people these days.

Most employers seem to be able to pick and choose, and they choose those that they feel will be best for them.

Getting the 2nd or 3rd job seems so much easier for all new workers, both locals and new migrants.


----------



## JandE

FairyAngelWitch said:


> Tons of the housekeeping job ads were asking for "ABN".


Jobs that need an ABN are self employed positions. 
You are not an employee. The business does not deduct tax or pay you holiday pay etc as you are not employed.

However, people in those positions can often claim much higher tax deductions.
Swings and Roundabouts on that one.


----------



## FairyAngelWitch

Hi JandE!

Now i understand much better about the ABN. So i will avoid those job ads. Yeah it is super difficult to get a job these days. I fear i will get unemployed for a long time. I read on another aussie website forum, they say that if you are unemployed for over 6 months here, chances of being employed is very slim. Not sure how true that is. But i'm just praying that it's not true. Have you received your 820 visa yet? I thought usually from PMV to Partner takes a few weeks.


----------



## Mish

You could try a course. My husband's friend was unemployed for over 12 months and then started a course and now has a casual job while still doing his course. Even though the course costs money look at it as an investment in your future. You just need to hope and pick the right course.


----------



## FairyAngelWitch

G'day Mish! My husband and i have looked at courses for me to enrol in, at TAFE. But at the moment, his income isn't enough to cover the fee of the course, plus we sorta used up my savings. So all i can do now, is keep on job hunting. I do have interest in furthering my studies so no doubt, i will enrol in a course at TAFE once i get a job and have built up some savings. Thanks for the suggestion Mish!!


----------



## JandE

FairyAngelWitch said:


> Have you received your 820 visa yet? I thought usually from PMV to Partner takes a few weeks.


I am wondering if we have missed something on this.... I might upload some more documents etc..


----------



## Mish

PMV to 820 can take anything from a few days to months. The longest I have seen is 10 months.


----------



## FairyAngelWitch

I really hope you get your 820 visa soon JandE! *crosses finger* Best of luck!!


----------



## neoleo

One of the reason why many employers prefer to hire students is because of lower wages! Many employers consider that paying wages are very costly. So they hire students in order to pay lower wages.

You could also try to seek the owner or manager of the working place that even is not putting a hiring sign in front of the door. Or way that could be considered is seeking for internship (working for free!). Some people did that in order to get into the job. After finishing the internship, some people just got the full time job! Or try to attend a course that attract your interest. For example if you are interested to work in a bar or restaurant that serves beer/wine, you must attend an RSA course. Not free, but many jobs require licenses! Damn ... That's what I don't like about license requirement for certain jobs. Still much easier to get jobs in many other countries without license!


----------



## FairyAngelWitch

True aye Neo! A lot of the jobs here in Oz, requires some sort of licensing i noticed. If not, it would be some sorta of certification, even for entry level jobs.


----------



## Pixcou

Not sure if this has been suggested , I'm an Aussie living in the uk at the moment . 
Have you tried volunteer work ? While you are looking for job . It's a good way to get local experience and you will also be helping. You can tell them how many hours you can spare and which days .


----------



## JoeKe

Pixcou said:


> Not sure if this has been suggested , I'm an Aussie living in the uk at the moment .
> Have you tried volunteer work ? While you are looking for job . It's a good way to get local experience and you will also be helping. You can tell them how many hours you can spare and which days .


This is a very good idea, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## syd10

Pixcou said:


> Not sure if this has been suggested , I'm an Aussie living in the uk at the moment .
> Have you tried volunteer work ? While you are looking for job . It's a good way to get local experience and you will also be helping. You can tell them how many hours you can spare and which days .


Volunteering, specially within your field. Also, taking a course or 2 could help.


----------



## MALEX

Hi there,
You are not alone! Hundreds are in the same situation. I believe it is also because there are not enough jobs available in there. I experienced the same and decided to leave.
Good luck do not give up


----------



## mcfc2016

How many people are unemployed in Australia?


----------



## MALEX

mcfc2016 said:


> How many people are unemployed in Australia?


The numbers are about 15%.

Many more of the ones employed are underpaid without proper rights! They should be included in the numbers as well since they cannnot afford a decent living.


----------



## mcfc2016

MALEX said:


> The numbers are about 15%.
> 
> Many more of the ones employed are underpaid without proper rights! They should be included in the numbers as well since they cannnot afford a decent living.


Is there a minimum wage in Australia?


----------



## JandE

mcfc2016 said:


> Is there a minimum wage in Australia?


Australia Minimum Wage: $17.70 per hour

The national minimum wage is currently $17.70 per hour or $672.70 per 38 hour week (before tax).
Casual employees covered by the national minimum wage also get at least a 25 per cent casual loading.


----------



## mcfc2016

Thanks for the information.


----------



## JandE

mcfc2016 said:


> How many people are unemployed in Australia?


Unemployment in Australia: November 2016

There were 714,600 people *unemployed* in Australia in November 2016
There were 11,949,300 people employed in Australia in November 2016

*The Unemployment Rate was 5.6% in November 2016*

Full-time employment increased 39,300 to 8,166,200
Part-time employment decreased 200 to 3,807,000
The labour force under-utilisation rate remained steady at 14.2% (Male 12.3% Female 16.2%)

Australian Unemployment Rate: November 2016


----------



## JandE

MALEX said:


> The numbers are about 15%.
> 
> Many more of the ones employed are underpaid without proper rights! They should be included in the numbers as well since they cannnot afford a decent living.


The Unemployment Rate is 5.6%, based on the international definition of unemployment.

Those that are underpaid can complain and get back dated pay, such as the 7-Eleven scandal of underpaid workers. 7-Eleven's wage fraud

Most employers should be scared of getting caught underpaying wages now, with penalties of up to $33,000 for each breach.
https://www.fairwork.gov.au/how-we-...g-workplace-issues/how-to-fix-an-underpayment


----------



## mcfc2016

The unemployment rate in Australia is very similar to Britain at 5.6%


----------



## mcfc2016

Is the working week in Australia 37 or 38 hours?


----------



## JandE

mcfc2016 said:


> Is the working week in Australia 37 or 38 hours?


The standard working week in Australia is 38 hours (7.6 hours per day), usually worked Monday to Friday. Work beyond that amount is overtime and attracts a premium.

Salaried workers though, often tend not to get overtime rates, although they do in most government jobs.


----------



## djhbkdave

is the minimum wage of $17.70 per hour after tax deduction ?


----------



## JandE

djhbkdave said:


> is the minimum wage of $17.70 per hour after tax deduction ?


No. Everything is quoted before tax, as tax rates can vary.

However a part time worker, doing only about 18 hours per week or less, with no other income, would not pay any tax on that wage.


----------



## djhbkdave

JandE said:


> No. Everything is quoted before tax, as tax rates can vary.
> 
> However a part time worker, doing only about 18 hours per week or less, with no other income, would not pay any tax on that wage.


Thank you (Y)


----------

